# My kid in progress



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Still in progress


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Very Nice*

Hello Rykal

Very nice drawing. What size paper are you using? Are you using a photo for reference or is he sitting while you draw?


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

The paper is bristol vellum 14x17. The drawing when done will be 11x14. I use derwent graphic pencils 4h, 2h, hb, 2b, 4b, 6b.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Coming along rather well


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Coming along very well*

Hello Rykal

The drawing is coming along very well. With watercolors you mat and frame to display. I guess you put a sealer on the drawing? Then do you use a mat and frame or how will you display the work?

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

When done I seal so no smudging, and frame it up


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Finished up.


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Congratulations*

Hello Rykal

Congratulations! A really great drawing.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------

